# Where did your fluff's name come from?



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm always seeing threads about needing advice for a new puppy name and I also wonder where everyone gets their fluff's names and if it has a special meaning? Also if you changed their name to fit their personality better. And any cute stories?

I'll start... Maddie's name wasn't planned. I actually had a list of girl/boy names that I had kept for months and Maddie wasn't on the list. My future dog's name was going to be Izzy Bee or Jackson. When I first held Maddie I wanted to name her Bailey. I called her Bailey for about an hour and loved it however my family didn't like the name. I had always planned to name any future daughter Madeleine. I picked up my "Bailey" and said what about "Maddie" and boom she had a name! 

When my brother got his dog, he called her Alexis for a few days.

If I can figure out how to work an old phone with old videos on it, I'll have to upload the video of Maddie responding to her name the third day we had her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I first got Archie, I had named him Loki. But no one....including me...could remember it. :blush:

When i got Abbey, I had wanted to name her Angel. A friend of mine gave me a test. she called out random letters of the alphabet and I had to say the first name that came to mind that started with that letter. When she said "A" I said Abbey. (?????? :blink:????) what happened to Angel?????

When I got Tinker, he had grown up in a puppy mill and he was an adult already and had never been named. His life had been so horrible and sad that I thought he needed a light fun name. So I named him Tinker Toy. and when he really gets serious, I get even sillyer and call him Winky.

When I got my next malt puppy, I named her Angel. ......and she died a few weeks later......that's when I decided I'd never name a dog Angel every again.

Then when I got Ava.....I went through all the "A" names I could think of. Ava sounded cute and "Diva Like". 

When I got Mona Lisa....her coloring was so dark, when I looked into her face the name Mona Lisa just came to mind. 

Guess I should shut up about now..... :smtease:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I vaguely remember a similar thread recently but it's always fun to ready everyone's name stories  I've talked about my fluffs' names a lot on SM but I'll post on here too. 

Bailey - his name came from a character on one of my favorite shows growing up, Party of Five. I had loved the name Bailey for many years and it was always on my list of favorite names. When I finally got my first dog, I had a few other names I tried (Riley, Mickey and Teddy) but Bailey seemed to fit him the best. 

Emma - you all helped me name my newest addition so you may be familiar with the story behind her name  It came from my all time favorite show, Friends - ever since Ross and Rachel named their baby Emma, I have been in love with that name. I always thought if I ever got a girl dog, I'd name her Emma. However, when I finally got my little girl Maltese from Carina of CloudClan, I thought it would be cute to name her a "C" name, like all of Carina's dogs. So I considered Charlotte, Caidyn and Cosette. I tried all of these names on her for many days, but none of them seemed to "fit" her like Emma did. So I decided that Emma was her name, with her registered name being "CloudClan I'll Be There For You" as in the Friends theme song. I picked Charlotte as her middle name so she could have a C name to honor her CloudClan family  Charlotte is a nod to the city we currently live in and also a character in another one of my favorite shows, Sex and the City. 

So you can tell, I really like to name my pets after TV show characters  Oh and movies too. My first pet was a cat I named Isaiah - I picked the name shortly after I had watched and loved the movie Losing Isaiah.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel came first, she was named for a little town that we visited. Violet next, just think it's a sweet little girl fluffs name, Hubby named Hardy, to go with Laurel!! (Laurel and Hardy, get it?? LOL) Dewey is named for my late grandfather! As a child, I always thought that Dewey was a funny name!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I had 3 names in mind - Henry, Koda and Milo. I had pretty much decided on Henry, but then I joined SM and asked everyone's opinions and the majority said Milo 
I think it suits him perfectly


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm a huge Chicago Bears fan and Sweetness Payton is named after Walter Payton -one of the greatest running backs ever. Tessa was given her name by Mary Palmer of Northcentral Maltese Rescue and seemed to fit her. But I also call her Miss Ditka after da coach Mike Ditka.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Both of my girls were named by the breeder. I was not really crazy about the name Mercedes but could not come up with a better name. My husband wanted to name Whitney "Beemer" So we would have Mercedes and Beemer lol...I just could not name her Beemer. So I have a Mercedes and Whitney and drive a Beemer lol.....


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My sister and I have this deal that our girls middle names will be Mae. She started with Daisy Mae. Then I got Lily Mae ( I really wanted to name her Sugar, the men in my house HATED it). When we got Addie and Jack, we'd been planning names for weeks. I changed Jackson's three times, first was Abraham, then Chase, then I looked at him and said Jackson and he came to me, so I guess he picked his name. Addie was going to be Sunny Mae, then I watched a tv show, and she got the name Addison Mae.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasha because she was sassy and I thought Sasha sounded like a sassy name.

Emily because she's so lady like.

Amber ,I took the first letters of each cocker we had that passed 
A-Amy,M-Max,B-Buster,E-Einstein,R-Rosie, it worked out since she's also amber coloured!

Bitsy--Little Bit of Honey and Rylee were rescues and already named..

Harry named him after prince Harry... 

Willy (Wills or William) prince William 

Socks, grey kitty with white socks... all showed up within a day of each other, dumpees and they ended up at my house...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I love these stories!

I'm an Architect, and a big nerd, so my boys are named after well known Architects. Alvar for Alvar Aalto and Rem for Rem Koolhaas. Alvar was Alvar from the moment we met and it took me about an hour to decide that Rem would be Rem (he was almost Louis for Louis Kahn).


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When I got Pipper, he was so tiny that my daughter said he looks like a little pip squeak so that first day we called him Pip and then I decided that was too short and the name needed 2 syllables so I changed it to Pipper. My DH can never call anyone by their real name, he always makes up names for everyone so to him Pipper is "The Bugs."


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Abigail's full name is: Linda's "By His Grace" Abigail. I feel it was by God's grace that I was able to get her because my husband was adamant that we not get another dog. Guess what? He totally fell in love with her, too! Abigail's name comes from King David's wife, Abigail. She was both beautiful and strong.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie's name was not originally going to be Sophie, it was gonna be Nala. I am in love with the movie The Lion King. Well, to be completely honest I am in love with ALL Disney movies. So because I didn't know that you could choose which gender you wanted, I figured it was a get what you get kinda deal (that's how we were raised growing up) that I had Simba or Nala. Then my BF pointed out when I found out I could get a girl that Nala is kinda a cat name. So I went through a baby book an wrote down all the names that I liked. 2 pages later I picked my top 5 and Sophie was my top top favorite. So I fell in love with it, went and made her ID tag. After all that, turns out Sophie is my BF dads cats name.... Oops. Oh well, she's much more a Sophie than a Nala 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't even think about names and when we brought him home my DH just started calling him Benny baby and it stuck.


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

It all started with Cash...Johnny Cash. My DH is a huge fan and wanted to name our rottie after him so, Cash joined our family in December 2011. 

In February of this year I began my search of a Maltese. I read info from this site and knew this was the breed for "mommy's" dog. As I was searching the area rescue sites and talking to so many wonderful, helpful rescue/foster people I thought of names. I liked the name Sadie but my hubbie suggested June or Carter to continue the Johnny Cash theme. I chose Carter though I typically introduce her as "Miss June Carter" so people will know she's female. When we got her, it was a perfect fit. She just looks like a Carter. 

Then there's Maggie. She's my tabby but hers is a cute story. Maggie walked into my 2nd grade classroom 2 years ago and made herself right at home. After hearing her story from several students (left behind when family moved) I took her home. I named her Maggie after the school I teach at (Magnolia Elementary). I've had 5 cats in my lifetime and she is by far the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I got Sammie and his brother (Kirby RIP) my niece was to name one, and I would name the other. I named the little one Kirby, and she named the larger puppy Sammie, which was not my first choice. I tried to talk her into Scout because he was such a little investigator and from the movie To Kill a Mockingbird, but she wanted Sammie. :wub: So Sammie it is! It fits him. 

Penny was named TNT's Sugar Don't Bite, Penny by her breeder. She was just 6 months old. Well, initially I really wanted to name her Brandy or Sugar (bec I had wanted a Maltese since long ago when I saw Liz Taylor's little Maltese named Sugar) but she was a PENNY and that was it. I love her name though. :wub: Oh, and my groomer said, No, not Brandy that is name for a big doggie...I thought about it, and it kinda was. Plus, Penny knew her name by then, and it was difficult to change it. So after couple days, I loved the name Penny best.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> When I got Pipper, he was so tiny that my daughter said he looks like a little pip squeak so that first day we called him Pip and then I decided that was too short and the name needed 2 syllables so I changed it to Pipper. My DH can never call anyone by their real name, he always makes up names for everyone so to him Pipper is "The Bugs."



Kathy--The Bugs" that is so cute! 

My Dad did the SAME thing all his life, he named everyone a nick name. I can't say what he called me, it's too embarrassing:HistericalSmiley:. He came up with some doozies too, like "The Bugs". Sounds like something he would come up with......If you didn't get a nickname from him, then he prob didn't like you much.....but he liked most everyone. He was a special person. I miss him so much. :wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well Sammy's name I let my bf choose. He actually named him after his favourite footballer :blush: but he suits his name I think, he's just my wee Sammy.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Before I got Tanner, I went thru the phone book & wrote down all the names I liked. He was almost Carter, but down here that's pronounced Cotta, no r's! So I went with Tanner, which is pronounced Tanna by some! Frankie came with his name and since I liked it, I kept it. Jamie was Dovie, but I really like the name Jamie, so now she's Jamie Dove. And Kelsey's call name was Sundae, but that just wasn't rolling off my tongue. I went back & forth between Lindsey & Kelsey, I really liked Lindsey but every time I said it, it reminded me of Lindsey Graham who I really don't like, so Kelsey it was. I keep a list of names, you know, just in case!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Before I got Tanner, I went thru the phone book & wrote down all the names I liked. He was almost Carter, but down here that's pronounced Cotta, no r's! So I went with Tanner, which is pronounced Tanna by some! Frankie came with his name and since I liked it, I kept it. Jamie was Dovie, but I really like the name Jamie, so now she's Jamie Dove. And Kelsey's call name was Sundae, but that just wasn't rolling off my tongue. I went back & forth between Lindsey & Kelsey, I really liked Lindsey but every time I said it, it reminded me of Lindsey Graham who I really don't like, so Kelsey it was. I keep a list of names, you know, just in case!


Oooh-I think "_Sundae_" is cute...:chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley almost didn't get a name! My DH vetoed every name I came up with! And he reminded me that I had named all our past dogs! He liked Scooter and Boogie! I tried out at least a hundred names to no avail, but was determined to find a name he liked. Finally I came up with Riley who lives the life of Riley!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love reading all of these stories! If the adoption I am trying to help with actually happens the pup will most likely get a new name. The new Mommy was on the phone with me throwing out names she liked. She asked me to come up with some too for consideration. I of course suggested Laura...that's perfect, don't ya think? :w00t:

Winston because I wanted a big name on a little dog. Alvin came named, and it fit him perfectly (think Alvin and the Chipmunks!) Jasper was Benny and although I love the name, my favorite uncle is named Benny and I didn't want him getting a big head thinking I named my dog after him. Carl and I threw names at each other for three days and then for four hours in the car with the actual dog. Nothing seemed 'right'. Then he said Casper and I said Jasper and we loved it. My aunt says it's too southern, but hey, I'm a southern girl! Dusty came named, and I might have changed it until I found out his registered name, TNTs American Dream, call name Dusty, Dusty Rhodes...get it? Brought back childhood memories of watching WWF with my Daddy!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave is named after the symbolist painter, Gustav Klimt. Not the giant crocodile (people have asked me that). I have always been a fan of big names for little dogs, and I knew I would name my dog Gustav. 

However, I like it better when it's written and spelled the French way, with an 'e' at the end. The stress in on the 'u' (said like Goostaav) and it sounds softer so we went with that spelling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

I choose nemo because im a huge fan of the movie finding nemo  lol


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

On the drive home from the breeder I was kicking around names. I thought a Maltese in full coat would look a little spooky, sort of like Cousin It. Her birthday is Halloween. Then it was how to spell it

Kris is a rescue, but they and their vet thought his birthday was in Dec. to to keep the holiday theme going, he became KrisKringle


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace was on a list of names... for a day she was "Violet", then "Daisy"... But Grace just seemed to fit her better (then LOL)....

Gus was named after the little chubby brown mouse in Cinderella. He was chocolate brown as a puppy... and he was just like Gus the mouse - pretended to be brave but really scared of everything LOL


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*When my neighbor got Mia, she called her Celena...which never fit her as far as I was concerned...and she never answered to it. Debbie says she doesn't answer to her name ever... When Debbie gave her to me, I was sitting on the sofa with her next to me and I was reading her AKC papers...the name Mia was printed up in the corner of one of the sheets of paper in the folder and I said "I think her name is Mia"....and she jumped up and looked at me, put her feet on my shoulder and started licking me...it was like she was saying "yes, that's my name!" She answers to it every time..*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani means heavenly cloud which is what I think of when I see maltese, but he doesn't live up to his name. He's a little devil.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Johita said:


> Aolani means heavenly cloud which is what I think of when I see maltese, but he doesn't live up to his name. He's a little devil.


I didn't know that. I loved his name before hearing this because I love unique names but of course I love it even more now. 

Do I dare share all the C name history??? 

My first Maltese was *Cloud*. His breeder (our neighbor) had two Maltese Chester and his mother Chelsea, so she used a "C" theme with the litter. They were named Chloe, Cleo and Claud. Of course, those were just puppy names, expected to change when they went to their new homes. I was hired to puppy sit every day for the litter, so I got to know them by their puppy names. When the little boy came to live with us, we tried a number of names, but it was hard to change from what I had been calling him. My father came up with Cloud. We loved it. It was perfect for him. LOL he was AKC registered as "_Cloud Rock_" (my last name is Rock). 

My next Maltese, *Clancy*, came from rescue. She had been a breeder dog from a BYB. And they called her Tanya (which on the phone sounded really strange when I was talking to the woman from the humane society with her deep GA accent). We tried out names that would have a similar ring. And I had a friend in grade school named Clancy. I tried it, and liked it. But I never knew until later that it is usually a boys name. Anyway, that was the birth of the CloudClan. 

That also set us up to keep up that "C" tradition. 

So when we got *Clouseau* he had been through a bunch of homes already and many had already changed his name a few times. He was called Lulu in his first home and then Lovie in another one. Both seemed too girly to me. We considered Clue (taking from the Lu) thing, but a neighbor suggested Inspector Clouseau because after he arrived he made a big production out of inspecting every room of the house. 


Then there was *Calypso*. She had been called Buffy by her neglectful/abusive owners, and honestly I can't remember all of what made us chose Calypso. But I later learned that Calypso's Cave is a major tourist attraction on the Island of Malta (from the Ulysses legend). So that seemed like a good fit. 

*Cameo* came to us also from rescue. She was called Missy by her first mom. I had wanted to use the name Cameo for years. And it remains one of my favorite names of all. She was a little jewel for sure. We incorporated her original name by calling her Miss Cammy as one of her nicknames and when I got her ILP it was "_CloudClan's Miss Cameo_." 

*Cadeau* arrived after both Cloud and Clouseau died the same winter, I started looking for a boy Maltese puppy. I was considering showing, so I started talking to show breeders. I had wanted to name one Cadeau - which is french for gift - for a while. I have some french heritage. I was going to add Beau in front since that is a good southern name that most people know how to pronounce and I thought it would help people to see how to pronounce Cadeau's name. Plus he is a beautiful gift. Right before I registered him I decided to add the last bit to his name "_Ch. Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges._" The last bit means from the Angels and it was put there to honor my boys Cloud and Clouseau who were my angels. Also, Debbie Cleckley was Cadeau's breeder and his grandmother was her foundation dam, her name was Angel. We say all the time he is a gift from the Angels, but like Aolani he is no angel himself.  

*Cadie* comes from the long name "_Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight_." Her sire was _CH Divine's Bright Morning Star_ - so I was looking for a theme there and I was sooooooo excited to be getting my new show girl I was taking pictures of her relatives with me everywhere I went at that time. One of the places I went was to see the fourth of July fireworks. That was where her name came to me. 

*Cacia* came to me already named "_Ch. Jacob's Arizona Sunshine_." She was named for her father _Ch. Jacob's Raisin Arizona_. Debbie was calling her Sunshine. And I love that name, but I wanted to have a C name for her to fit in around here. I read about the Acacia trees that grow in Arizona and I thought it would be a good fit, as they are either yellow or white flowering trees. Plus, my friend Deb had a Sammy puppy she had used the name Cacia on years before. She gave me her blessing to use it again. 

*CherryB* is "_Ch. CloudClan Cascading Cherry Blossoms_." She is from our first CloudClan litter. They were born April 9 - which was the last day of the Cherry Blossom festival here in DC. Mom kinda picked the name, but I fell in love with it when I thought about the fact that the Cherry Blossoms were a gift of international friendship (getting her dad's name in there in a way) and I added the Cascading (getting her mom's name in there in a way) and then the big cherry on top was that I read that in Japan where the trees came from the Cherry Blossoms symbolize Clouds. Could not be more perfect. 









*Cherish* was named as an homage to her grandfather my Cadeau. Her AKC name is "_Grace's Cherished Gift for CloudClan_." She suits the name perfectly as she is just the sweetest most Cherished gift and full of Cherished kisses. 

And now, we have *Charm*. I don't think I have officially introduced Charm on SM, but she is littermate to Nida's Emma. Her long AKC name is "_CloudClan Million Dollar $mile_." She was named in honor of her sire, Stacy's Andrew who is _GCh. Million Dollar Question of Marquess_. And Charm totally suits her name as well. She is the most charming little girl. 

These girls that suit their names so well are making me reconsider the idea of naming my next boy Chaos. 

LOL, I knew if I tried to write the history of our C-names it would end up being like a long chapter in a book. Thanks to everyone who made it through the whole saga.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Tinkerbelle. Our first maltese back in 1984 was a boy ,named by my kids, Tinker as in stinker. When we got belle from the shelter she looked like tinker so Tinker belle.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My Eli at the bridge was already named when we rescued him. Finnegan was almost Wellington but I lost the coin toss (thank goodness). Phoebe Trixibell was Fifi Trixibell when she was rehomed with us and my husband didn't want a fluff named Fifi so we renamed her Phoebe, which sounds a lot like her former name. Now Griffin...let's just say it took me several weeks to come up with that name. Poor baby didn't have a name for the longest time. His whole name is Griffin Hans Tyrion. I call him all three names sometimes, even if he ISN'T in trouble! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

we couldn't think of a name for Ozzie... the name he came with was "Beattie" (like Warren Beatty? who knows..) which we weren't fond of, mostly because we had no idea what it meant... apparently he had some ridiculous name before that like lickety split or something?

Anyways, we finally settled on Ozzie because it sort of just stuck... I came up with it kind of as a joke, because he's a little white fluff and Ozzy Osbourne is the Prince of Darkness... and our Ozzie is the wussiest dog you'll ever meet lol but I wanted to spell it the other way, so don't ask me..!

Lisa "Left Eye" came with her name from Dog Patch, so we kept it... plus it was such a funny name lol... even tho I have a friend named Lisa in real life LOL... plus my fiance has this thing for keeping their names :blink:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gus was named after the little chubby brown mouse in Cinderella. He was chocolate brown as a puppy... and he was just like Gus the mouse - pretended to be brave but really scared of everything LOL


Awwww Gus Gus, I love it!!! :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> we couldn't think of a name for Ozzie... the name he came with was "Beattie" (like Warren Beatty? who knows..) which we weren't fond of, mostly because we had no idea what it meant... apparently he had some ridiculous name before that like lickety split or something?
> 
> Anyways, we finally settled on Ozzie because it sort of just stuck... I came up with it kind of as a joke, because he's a little white fluff and Ozzy Osbourne is the Prince of Darkness... and our Ozzie is the wussiest dog you'll ever meet lol but I wanted to spell it the other way, so don't ask me..!
> 
> Lisa "Left Eye" came with her name from Dog Patch, so we kept it... plus it was such a funny name lol... even tho I have a friend named Lisa in real life LOL... plus my fiance has this thing for keeping their names :blink:


Also feel the need to tell you their nicknames, which we use quite often lol:

Ozzie is "Ozzie Poo Butt" or just "Poo Butt" because when we first got him, his hair was so long and shaggy that when he pooped... well.. you can probably figure out the rest...

And Lisa is "Burgles" short for "Turd Burgler"... and... well... I think you can figure that out as well.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Alvar's Mom said:


> I love these stories!
> 
> I'm an Architect, and a big nerd, so my boys are named after well known Architects. Alvar for Alvar Aalto and Rem for Rem Koolhaas. Alvar was Alvar from the moment we met and it took me about an hour to decide that Rem would be Rem (he was almost Louis for Louis Kahn).


What? No Frank Lloyd Wright!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> Grace was on a list of names... for a day she was "Violet", then "Daisy"... But Grace just seemed to fit her better (then LOL)....
> 
> Gus was named after the little chubby brown mouse in Cinderella. He was chocolate brown as a puppy... and he was just like Gus the mouse - pretended to be brave but really scared of everything LOL


Awwwww I LOVE the story behind Gus' name! I must have seen Cinderella about a gazillion times growing up...along with most Disney movies. For someone as obsessed with Disney as I am, it's surprising that I didn't name my dogs Disney names!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I didn't know that. I loved his name before hearing this because I love unique names but of course I love it even more now.
> 
> Do I dare share all the C name history???
> 
> ...


Carina, I love love love all your dogs' names and the stories behind them. That's why I had really wished for Emma to have a "C" name but *sigh* I really think she was meant to be an Emma. Ah well, perhaps the next one will have a C name! :innocent::HistericalSmiley:

Emma sends kisses to her sister and favorite playmate, Charm and her Mommy, Cadie! :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi****
*Well I Dont really know. Had some from a Book of pet names.*
*It was Going to be Jax-or Yogi* So Hes a Yogi.*
*I Was Going to spell it Like My Name With ee-But the Vet Wrote Yogi* Instead of Yogee!*


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I wanted Italian names for my Maltese. 
First came Giovanni, and one of my violin students was a Giovanni, so that's where Gio got his name. That was pretty easy!
I was thinking about adding a brother and wanting to keep the Itallian names starting with letter G going, I thought Guiseppe. 
When the breeder offered this tiny show hopeful to me and she planned to name him Petite Man About Town and call him Manny, after Manny Cominiti of Chrisman Maltese I liked that name , and so did his aunt Cathy (SM!) The breeder is very good friends with Christopher and Manny, and she had already named their co-owned special Topher, after ChrisTOPHER, so didn't want to slight Manny. I agreed to call him Manny-Guiseppe, but Manny for short.

So that is the story of how I named Giovanni and Manny-Guiseppe!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Each of my dogs were named instantly; I looked at them and the name that came to me. Only exception was the dog I had when I was 10, I wanted to name him King, but my parents convinced me that he was too small - so he was named Prince. Sandy my next dog was Sandy in color. Buster was a little trouble maker, so I named him Buster Brown. Lucky I looked at and thought he was a little angel that will bring me luck.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I went to sleep the night we got Maizy and had decided to call her Macy after the shop!! Well apparently halfway through the night i woke my fiance to tell him her name was bubbles!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must have been dreaming as didnt remember in the morning! So he said its decided her names Macy i agreed.... about 1 hour later he picked up that i was calling her Maizy without even realising and both decided it suited her much better than Macy or even bubbles!!!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace was named when we got him and he seemed to like it so it stuck.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Yogi****
> *Well I Dont really know. Had some from a Book of pet names.*
> *It was Going to be Jax-or Yogi* So Hes a Yogi.*
> *I Was Going to spell it Like My Name With ee-But the Vet Wrote Yogi* Instead of Yogee!*


 
Madeleine's name has been messed up so many times. My stepdad went to get our dog licenses and came home with paperwork for Maddy and I about had a heart attack because I spell it Maddie. He used Maddy because he couldn't figure out how to spell Madeleine. Our vets are really confused by her name. I heard them making a label for her prescription and the vet said who is Madeleine? So half of her bottles from when she was injured have either Maddie or Madeleine on them!


----------



## Neetaz (Feb 19, 2013)

When I was pregnant with my daughter I always called her Bella although I didn't know at the time she was a girl. But when she was born and I said her name was going to be "Bella Louise" (Louise after my mom). My sisters looked at me and said she doesn't look like a Bella. My oldest sister said why not call her Ivy. So my daughters name is Ivy and my puppy's name is Bella.

Our Golden Retriever is named Tugger because the day we picked him up he wanted to tug on everything. 

We have a stray cat that we initially called Isadore because we thought she was he but later when the cat was getting really fat we found out she was a Girl so now her name is Izzy and she has been with our family for 13 years and is the queen of our house! Bella is the tiny princess and Tugger well he is the Jester because he is always into some kind of trouble.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My first maltese was named Bijou Benny. After he passed away I got my second malt and named him Benjamin....after my beloved Bijou. 

Emma...it was a toss between Emma or Dora. I let hubby decide which he liked better.

Benjamin's middle name is Angelo and Emma's is Angelica. Hubby is Italian and maltese were never his choice. So to please him I gave them middle names in Italian that meant angel! He could care less about their middle names and often tells me I"m a dork for giving them middle names LOL, but I like that I let hubby inspire me into deciding on their middle names! Men. They don't appreciate the creative things we do!


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

The breeder had already named my Ariel. At first I wasn't too crazy about the name but it really grow on me fast, couldn't really settle on many other names and she seemed to know her name so I looked up the meaning and thought it couldn't be more suitable.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella's name was intended to be Chloe Cupcake (a household joke), however, the breeder's husband apparently had a strong dislike for the name Chloe. At the time I went to bring her home, they had already been calling her "Breezy", after her grandmother. Since they objected to Chloe, I started rattling off all sorts of girl names..."Sophie, Emma, Lily" and when I got to "Bella", they said STOP. They loved Bella so she became "Bella Breeze."


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

DH got to name Rocky, yes after the movies *sigh*. Then I decided to name Tucker, Preston, however we had been bouncing around the name Tucker for a while and I ended up finding myself referring to him as Tucker before he got here so, it stuck  I still wish I would have stuck with Preston.


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

AzureBelle came to me as a rescue and was named Ginger. We both hated it. So she was immediately named for my grandma, Isabelle, and the Azure came as a nod to my beloved yorkie, Theodore's (RIP July 27, 2011) birthstone. 

S


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought I surely posted before but I guess I didn't!

STEEEEEVE! I made the decision to adopt him so I picked him up from his foster home and went straight to school to pick up my kids (surprise!). First thing my son says is "Let's call him Steve". And I said, "Steve? That's a silly name for a little white fluffy dog." So we went through TONS of names. We liked Tucker and were trying that out, but my kids are into rhyming so they were rhyming words with Tucker (Tucker Wucker, Tucker Mucker). Never got to F and they are (or were!) too young to know what that meant, but I could see the writing on the wall and I didn't want to go through the whole why we couldn't call him Tucker F______. So my sister and I were talking on the phone and we were laughing to the point of tears about naming this little white fluffy dog Steve. So that's what we did! And it's perfect!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

ladodd said:


> My sister and I have this deal that our girls middle names will be Mae. She started with Daisy Mae. Then I got Lily Mae ( I really wanted to name her Sugar, the men in my house HATED it). When we got Addie and Jack, we'd been planning names for weeks. I changed Jackson's three times, first was Abraham, then Chase, then I looked at him and said Jackson and he came to me, so I guess he picked his name. Addie was going to be Sunny Mae, then I watched a tv show, and she got the name Addison Mae.


I have a Daisy Mae too! My girl came named (She was about 7 when we got her) but I gave her the middle name Mae after The Great Mae Young who was one of the first female professional wrestlers. :chili:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I asked him when I got him. He told me that his old owners called him Yeti and he hated it. He told me he prefers to be called Louie or Louie dog, or called for dinner!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila's name is Penelope Leila. Leila is my favorite aunt's middle name and was my great grandmother's name. Penelope is a name my mother wanted to name my sister, but didn't, and I have always loved that name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I have only had Lily a week...and When I found out she was born on my mother's birthday...3/30/13.....and mom's favorite flower was the Lily of the Valley...I knew God sent her to me and her name would be Lily. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus = Atticus Finch - to Kill a Mockingbird
Grace = official Name Champion Every Day's a Gift (named by the breeder - Mary Day, but owned by Heidi Sullivan - aria Maltese - then me! - retiree!)
My ex-husband:
Rugby = we thought it was funny and so un Maltese like.. this was 2007
Scout = To kill a mockingbird
Zoey = retiree, named by the breeder (Aria)

next pup: CHEEKY MONKEY!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

The day I got Dolce, I didn't have a name for him. So there I was, holding that little white ball of fluff in my hands, when my older sister stood next to me holding her new purse. "Dolce & Gabbana" I read from it. So I decided to name him Dolce! (At that time, it wasn't a very popular name and I was only 13, so I thought it was the coolest thing ever, lol) Well actually, today I _still_ think it's the coolest name ever.

Kelly, I actually named after Barbie doll's little sister. I was combing my dolls' hair when I realized how cute and little girl-like "Kelly" sounded to me  (Yes, I'm 18 and still have Barbie dolls, I can't seem to grow out of them!). So Kelly it was! To me, she really does look like a little doll so it's kind of perfect for her :wub:

Ugh, it was so easy for me to pick both of their names. Now I'm having such a hard time picking one for my upcoming puppy. :angry:


----------

